# Creamy Clouds - Juice Reviews



## Rob Fisher (19/12/15)

Company:Creamy Clouds according to the Label
Product Name:Creamy Lemon Biscuits



Reviewer:Rob Fisher

Mod:Rolo
Watts/Volts:35 watts

Atomiser:Royal Hunter Dripper
Coil Resistance:0,58Ω
Wicking Materialual Micro Coils

Strength:3mg
Price: R150 (Price/ml R5)
Website:www.creamyclouds.co.za

Website blurb:Crispy butter biscuits dripping in a creamy lemon filling
Reviewer Notes

OK at the vape meet there were those that loved the juice and those that didn't love it.

But for me it's a special juice and probably the first juice to really catch the exact taste of a food we have grown to love. This is one special juice... I first tested it in JHB and was blown away by the taste! Then I got a bottle and tested it in a new tank and wasn't impressed... then got to the vape meet today and first test was in a dripper... OMG the juice is awesome... then in another dripper with clapton coils... Oh so awesome!

OK I'm home now and have rigged up my Royal Hunter with dual micro coils and the flavour is stunning! I will test it in a tank later on but for now I am enjoying Lemon Creams in my dripper!

I think this juice will be a love or don't like juice but those that love it will be over the moon with it. I'm really excited to see and taste some other juices from this new juice company! I would have to give this juice 9,5 out of 10... and I may change to 10 out of 10 if I find a tank that it shines in as well!

Avoid if: You don't like lemon

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## hands (19/12/15)

I love lemon so i got to try this


----------



## ChadB (19/12/15)

Nice review @Robfisher , which would you pick between this and Hazeworks Startup, it seems there flavor profiles are very similar and I'm interested in getting one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/12/15)

hands said:


> I love lemon so i got to try this



You do indeed! And this is a special juice! I'm pulling a bit of a Silver right now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/12/15)

ChadB said:


> Nice review @Robfisher , which would you pick between this and Hazeworks Startup, it seems there flavor profiles are very similar and I'm interested in getting one.



They are indeed very similar... I need to vape this one for a few hours to really make up my mind but they are a bit different to each other and it will boil down to personal taste. Half the people at the vape meet prefered one over the other... it was pretty much a 50/50 split. But for me there is something special about this juice... it is fantastic in a dripper and need to test it in a tank before I choose.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (19/12/15)

Awesome @Rob Fisher , thanks for the review and sharing the excitement on this new juice

I have edited the title to reflect the manufacturer name followed by "juice reviews" 
This will be the home of juice reviews from this manufacturer

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vapington (19/12/15)

Tried some today. Its excellent

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeDude (30/12/15)

Just got this today. Vaping it in an Aromamizer with dual 24ga vertical coils. 

WOW 

Spot on with the real thing "Lemon Creams". 

Very impressed. I also like that even though there's so much flavour the lemon isn't too overpowering.

Actually think this might be my favourite local juice

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KB_314 (30/12/15)

Really enjoying this juice - 15ml in two days! (but the Crius seems to guzzle)

Using a dual clapton/Velocity setup I taste more biscuit compared to the rta where it's a little more "lemony" - but I'm really happy with both and will definitely order this again. Perfect for a sweltering CT summer!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeDude (30/12/15)

KB_314 said:


> Really enjoying this juice - 15ml in two days! (but the Crius seems to guzzle)
> 
> Using a dual clapton/Velocity setup I taste more biscuit compared to the rta where it's a little more "lemony" - but I'm really happy with both and will definitely order this again. Perfect for a sweltering CT summer!


Agreed its so nice to vape it in the heat

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Maxxis (2/1/16)

Oh it's good!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeDude (2/1/16)

Maxxis said:


> Oh it's good!



Great review once again dude

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Maxxis (2/1/16)

Thanks man. Really appreciate the support.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Phil (2/1/16)

A fantastic juice


----------



## Dr Phil (3/1/16)

Yup u know it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Maxxis (4/1/16)

Nice pics there @dr phil

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (4/1/16)

i have this juice running in the OBS Crius with dual coils at 0.26ohms and 55watts.
Awesome juice. I find the juice gives a much better interpretation of what it really is at higher watts.
Nice review Rob.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## LFC (7/1/16)

Mind blown with this juice, WOW absolutely on point. The Bakers man would be proud 

As most have mentioned above this juice is special indeed, well done to Creamy Clouds!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## argief (7/1/16)

Comparison to NDP #2 please? 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Phil (7/1/16)

@argief I have had both and with all the respect creamy clouds blows it out the water


----------



## argief (7/1/16)

Similar taste though? 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaizer (8/1/16)

Somethings not right.....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nimatek (8/1/16)

Hahaha mine says the same thing! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeDude (8/1/16)

Kaizer said:


> Somethings not right.....
> 
> View attachment 42664



Ya @Maxxis mentioned the same thing in his review. I think the vendor said they were gna look at re-writing it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BibbyBubbly (8/1/16)

VapeDude said:


> Ya @Maxxis mentioned the same thing in his review. I think the vendor said they were gna look at re-writing it


Hi guys. I have tried the Hazework Startup, but after a few drags I get a bitter aftertaste (like lemon peel). Really like Bakers Lemon Creams though I would like to get it juice that tastes like it. Does the Creamy Brand of lemon creams also have a bitter aftertaste (or maybe it was just me that experienced the bitterness?)


----------



## Maxxis (8/1/16)

BibbyBubbly said:


> Hi guys. I have tried the Hazework Startup, but after a few drags I get a bitter aftertaste (like lemon peel). Really like Bakers Lemon Creams though I would like to get it juice that tastes like it. Does the Creamy Brand of lemon creams also have a bitter aftertaste (or maybe it was just me that experienced the bitterness?)



It has nothing but the best authentic flavour 

You won't be disappointed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chezzig (8/1/16)

Received mine today 

So so so so delicious !!! Flavor is spot on . Lemon on the inhale and biscuit on the exhale Mmmmmmmm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415 (9/1/16)

I went out today and bought this juice today because of this review! Not disappointed at all  tasting great in the bellus with a dual ni200 .10ohm build... nice one @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (9/1/16)

Chezzig said:


> Received mine today
> 
> So so so so delicious !!! Flavor is spot on . Lemon on the inhale and biscuit on the exhale Mmmmmmmm



Hi @Chezzig - what gear did you vape this on and at what power?
I am struggling to get the biscuit taste - i just get lemon

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wyvern (9/1/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Chezzig - what gear did you vape this on and at what power?
> I am struggling to get the biscuit taste - i just get lemon


Weirdly I found I get the biscuit on my Aromamizer on the horizontal build we did that is SS 316L at .28ohm and I vape it at 280 Deg celsius and power is set to 40W (TC mode as usual )

In the Velocity dripper at 315 deg I also loose the biscuit a little.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chezzig (10/1/16)

Hi S


Silver said:


> Hi @Chezzig - what gear did you vape this on and at what power?
> I am struggling to get the biscuit taste - i just get lemon



Hi Silver , just on my nebox .. I smoked this yesterday too and I must say .. Them lemon was more prominent than it was on Friday . Seems this is is flavor changer .. The higher the wattage for me the more biscuit I taste .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## moonunit (10/1/16)

I found this to be a tank juice, tried it drippers and mostly got sweetish lemon and hardly any biscuit. Put some in the Cthulhu V2 and bam, lemon creams. Tried different wattages to determine why I mostly got lemon from drippers but can't figure it out, hence my conclusion of being a tank juice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MikeVape (11/1/16)

What an amazing flavour... 
Running it in my fishbone plus with dual Claptons, wow the taste is so intense almost started chewing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie (11/1/16)

Fantastic vape!! Cant wait to see whats next from these guys

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## G-Step (12/1/16)

Incredible juice indeed. I've had a few people try it and love the reaction they all have: "Wow, that seriously tastes like lemon cream biscuits". Running it on the Bellus, 28g Ni200 dual coil build reading at 0.09ohm on the VTC Mini, 285degrees at 35W.

Tis yummy!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/1/16)

Been trying this juice out for the last couple of days. I have the 6mg version with Subox Mini, 1,5ohm stock coil. run it at 17 watts, find if I go higher and take large drags, I get a slight burnt taste. I assume the cotton is not able to feed enough juice to the coil at the higher temperatures.

My opinion, this is a crazy, beautiful juice. The creamy lemon taste is like the Baker's Biscuit. Very nostalgic, as I remember being a kid (30 years ago) and licking the lemon cream off those biscuits, lovely taste and memories.

I like most citrus and sour type juices, but often find I cannot vape them all day. Creamy Lemon Biscuits is different. It is subtle but has a great exhale taste, and the great taste lingers. I am not sure what it's VG/PG ratio is, but I would assume 70/30, as it is very smooth with no throat burn, and gives good cloud production (for a noob). IMO, this is my best juice in my limited collection and my ADV for the foreseeable future

Well done Creamy Clouds, definitely looking forward to your future creations

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeVape (21/1/16)

I


WARMACHINE said:


> Been trying this juice out for the last couple of days. I have the 6mg version with Subox Mini, 1,5ohm stock coil. run it at 17 watts, find if I go higher and take large drags, I get a slight burnt taste. I assume the cotton is not able to feed enough juice to the coil at the higher temperatures.
> 
> My opinion, this is a crazy, beautiful juice. The creamy lemon taste is like the Baker's Biscuit. Very nostalgic, as I remember being a kid (30 years ago) and licking the lemon cream off those biscuits, lovely taste and memories.
> 
> ...


I Think this juice works best on a dripper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/1/16)

MikeVape said:


> I
> 
> I Think this juice works best on a dripper.


 LOL....I don't even know what that is......baby steps


----------



## MikeVape (21/1/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> LOL....I don't even know what that is......baby steps


OK look up Rda, like a fishbone. 
That's the one I have and this works great in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeVape (21/1/16)

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/rebuildable-dripper-atomizers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeVape (21/1/16)

https://www.vapemob.co.za/product-category/mod-shop/rbas/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeVape (21/1/16)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/#/category/53

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (21/1/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Chezzig - what gear did you vape this on and at what power?
> I am struggling to get the biscuit taste - i just get lemon


I find the lemon is pre-dominant at lower watts with a faint cookie taste.
At about 60W the cookie is very tasty and warm. This warm vape story is all new to me.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/1/16)

MikeVape said:


> OK look up Rda, like a fishbone.
> That's the one I have and this works great in it.


 @MikeVape Don't want to hijack the thread. Can you send me a link to where I can get more info on the dripper tech and functionality. Thanks for the links on products


----------



## MikeVape (21/1/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> @MikeVape Don't want to hijack the thread. Can you send me a link to where I can get more info on the dripper tech and functionality. Thanks for the links on products



http://tkovapor.com/rda-v-rba

sure thing. 
No problem

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (21/1/16)

Chezzig said:


> Hi S
> 
> 
> Hi Silver , just on my nebox .. I smoked this yesterday too and I must say .. Them lemon was more prominent than it was on Friday . Seems this is is flavor changer .. The higher the wattage for me the more biscuit I taste .



This is an amazing juice but don't use it in your Nebox or any plastic tank. It contains lemon and destroyed one of our client's NEBOX tanks. We had to replace our client's Nebox. The lemon concentrate reacts with the plastic

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 3


----------



## WARMACHINE (26/1/16)

Chezzig said:


> Hi S
> 
> 
> Hi Silver , just on my nebox .. I smoked this yesterday too and I must say .. Them lemon was more prominent than it was on Friday . Seems this is is flavor changer .. The higher the wattage for me the more biscuit I taste .


 Have you had any issues yet, with the lemon reacting with the tank ?


----------



## Christos (26/1/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Have you had any issues yet, with the lemon reacting with the tank ?


I've used it in the crown and the aromamizer. 
I believe the crown glass is quartz or something like that.
No issues for me although 6ml disappears in 30 mins. This juice vanishes quickly!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chezzig (26/1/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Have you had any issues yet, with the lemon reacting with the tank ?


I did @WARMACHINE .. It stained the inside of the tank .. Tried to wash it out and couldn't get the vapour droplets out .. I now use my other nebox and only out the lemons in a glass tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (26/1/16)

Ah another tank cracker. Certain flavours are known to destroy certain plastics. Was an issue in my evod and kayfun days. These days most tanks have glass clear sections so this issue hasn't been brought up in a while. If you seach the forum there are a few old threads on tank crackers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (27/1/16)

nope nope nope - i vaped 3 bottles of this stuff in my subtank mini with a plastic bellcap, no cracks at all.
unless it only cracks thin plastic. but my plastic tanks are all fine.

oh and AWESOMEEST juice eva!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (27/1/16)

Thanks to @eviltoy for recommending this juice to me a month or so ago. Since finding it, I've been through about 6 bottles and have 2 more waiting to be opened at home. It was good in the STM, but SO much better in the Bellus. My favourite ADV hands down.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## E.T. (27/1/16)

this is really a great juice, one very few that tastes like the description, some comment that they do not get the biscuit taste, but when you eat Lemon Creams you very seldom taste the biscuit any way. So IMO the subtle biscuit is great and very accurate to the "real cookie".

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## morras (25/5/16)

Elo all

I really enjoy the pear and caramel from creamy clouds , was thinking of getting the Fizzy passion fruit and lemonade.....

Any reviews on this juice ? I am hoping it is as good as the pear one ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/5/16)

I absolutely love the flavour of this juice... but it makes me cough... I seem to cough with another granadilla juice I have as well...


----------



## GreenyZA (25/5/16)

I'm finding the same thing as Uncle Rob with the coughing but I find that when I tone down the wattage it becomes way better! 

The pear is a favorite in our house though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (25/5/16)

My friends have their Strawberry Ice-Cream and Creamy Lemon Biscuits and I love those two flavours, especially the lemony biscuits!

I tried the fizzy passion fruit but I honestly cannot remember much as I just took one hit and it was in a shop. Same goes for the caramel pear.


----------



## sneakydino (25/5/16)

Tastes exactly like this....for thise of you who can remember lol


----------



## therazia (25/5/16)

To me the flavour was mind blowing. Being able to taste that fizziness in a flavour was so damn cool. And above that the flavour is really tasty as well. I'd say go to a store where you can taste before you buy.


----------



## Silver (25/5/16)

morras said:


> Elo all
> 
> I really enjoy the pear and caramel from creamy clouds , was thinking of getting the Fizzy passion fruit and lemonade.....
> 
> Any reviews on this juice ? I am hoping it is as good as the pear one ?



Hi @morras, have moved your post and the subsequent posts to this existing Creamy Clouds - Juice Reviews thread


----------



## morras (25/5/16)

Thanks for the replis and also for moving it @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## morras (25/5/16)

Ai tog , big fingers and small buttons not a good combination. ?....

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Slav (14/7/16)

Bought a 100ml of fizzy. Have had it before and also other cc flavors. But for some reason the bottle of fizzy i bought is really harshe and peppery and not happy with it. It wasnt like this the previous time that i bought fizzy. Not too sure about consistency of these. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## therazia (9/8/16)

I had the same with my latest bottle. I started to mix it with my other fruity flavours to take the edge off.


----------



## boxerulez (9/8/16)

So I am pretty hooked on 2 juices from CC.

My first love is the Juicy Pear

This juice oozes with butter and coconut in the tennis biscuit base. Just a touch of pear (not overpowering as pear usually is) and just enough caramel to round it off. This is always in my Limitless with dual twisted kanthal. I just prefer the taste coming off of the kanthal coils. (100watt)

Tested this in a Toptank and a Triton tank with ni200 coil and still punches the best in the RDTA.

This is my ADV.

My second love came to me before it hit the shelves as I won a 100ml online during the Cloud Comp earlier this year.

Bubbly Creme soda Float

As with the Fizzy Passion you can taste the carbon fizzing on your tongue.. luckily not in your throat as with the other flavour.

The Creme Soda is spot on and the detail is all there right down to the sweet aftertaste of Hundreds and Thousands (colourful vermicelli) on top of creamy vanilla icecream.

Funny thing about this juice is my preference of it in a subohm tank. Its in my Triton all day as my backup to the limitless at the office. 

I find it is best on a TC coil at around 290deg. Anything hotter and you lose the CremeSoda bubbling and it turns into a sweet cremesoda icecream.

Both these will be in stock in my juicebox from now until I die or quit vaping. 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GMacDiggity (15/8/16)

Finally got my hands on the Juicy Caramel and Pear.... nothing short of amazing.

Reminds me a lot of Teardrip Juice Co's Pearamel but taken to a new level with the biscuits. Really outstanding stuff!!!


----------

